# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  multisim thermistor

## tsatsalos

Καλημέρα
πώς μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα θερμίστορ στο multisim 11?υπάρχει κάπου έτοιμο?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Κοίτα στα αποτελέσματα του: http://www.google.gr/search?&q=spice...te%3Aepcos.com
μήπως έχει για το multisim.
G

----------

